# Weather Reports



## timblc (Oct 3, 2009)

What weather site has the most reliable weather reports (Really! lol). Any advice to keeping track of weather/snow fall records for clients. When they say why did you "salt" or why did you "plow" I only had 1.5" at my house not 2"


----------



## ForestEdgeSnow (Aug 12, 2010)

Take photos with a thermomenter and a measuring tape and than qoute the verbage of the contract also cut and past the weather report for the day of your local area. Also use SIMA service report and record the conditions on the property. Also snow compacts and melts after a couple of hours depending upon weather conditions. That is why the photographs are good idea. I know it is a pita but will estbalish trust between u and the client. This also helps in case there is a slip and fall. Call the local noaa office they also do storm reports. 

Thank You
Justin Haynes


----------



## hydro_37 (Sep 10, 2006)

accuweather.com
intellicast.com
weatherbug.com

are a few


----------



## ajslands (Sep 3, 2009)

The patio table 
weatherbug 
my bedroom window
NOAA


----------



## bronco91 (Dec 14, 2009)

Underground weather I find to be a good on. Or weatherbug


----------

